# Haus Mansfield is PROUD to Present...



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Ultser County Sheriff Tom Lattin and his K9 Partner
Beal Vom Haus Mansfield

Officer Beal Graduated today from the Narcotics Academy and is a certified Advanced Narcotics Detection K9!

Beal will begin his formal Apprehension training in 2009!

Beal is the Son of our V Gipsi Vom Sawtooth SchH2 KKL1 & our
V Flint Vom Mittelwest SchH3 IPO3 FH KKL1 lbz

Beal graduates at less than 14 months old!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations!
Robbie


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Way to go!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!









Cathy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!! and wow so young too!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations, that's an excellent accomplishment


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, what a great accomplishment!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Thank you Everyone! We are very proud of Beal. 

Gipsi and Flint produced an outstanding litter. Way beyond my expectations for Gipsi's first litter. 8 pups, and all of them in working homes! Everything from herding, schutzhund, search and rescue, and then Beal in LE. 

We are very anxious to see Beal fulfil all our hopes and dreams for him.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's great news!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats, way to go!


----------

